# Could a mod please ban Chill and block his IP



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2011)

i just reported this little dickcheese and he needs to be banned AGAIN.

report.


can someone ban this asshole? he is 999 who was banned and just came back as this douchebag. he is harassing kathybird in her challenge journal. i would like a mod to look at his posting history and note his attitude and treatment of other members. he is only here to be negative and nasty to people.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2011)

What are you a Mod-assistant? couldnt she PM a mod herself and handle it her way? 

What a Cry baby!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

He/she is a pain.  Every board has at least one


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> He/she is a pain.  Every board has at least one



When Retlaw gets out of jail we'll have two.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Is he in jail again?  Some never learn, so sad....


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Is he in jail again?  Some never learn, so sad....



I'm guessing so. He hasn't posted in awhile. I don't think.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think so either, but I have been super busy to even post my self.  I am hoping that changes soon


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i just reported this little dickcheese and he needs to be banned AGAIN.
> 
> report.
> 
> ...



put him on your ignore list, problem solved.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## phosphor (Apr 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> put him on your ignore list, problem solved.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist



He has actually changed his tune in the challenge section. Pleasantly surprised. Good for him and I hope he keeps up the positive attitude.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> What are you a Mod-assistant? couldnt she PM a mod herself and handle it her way?
> 
> What a Cry baby!



good but amber lamps is still funnier.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> good but amber lamps is still funnier.



Negative.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Apr 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> What are you a Mod-assistant? couldnt she PM a mod herself and handle it her way?
> 
> What a Cry baby!


 good call mate


----------



## Chill (Apr 9, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> he is only here to be negative and nasty to people.


 
I was just kidding with you. Why so angry?


I am sorry okay?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 9, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Chill is on your ignore list.



What's that Chill?  Sounds like you've got a dick in your mouth.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2011)

Chill said:


> I was just kidding with you. Why so angry?
> 
> 
> I am sorry okay?



i am not angry.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> What's that Chill?  Sounds like you've got a dick in your mouth.




he said he is sorry.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 9, 2011)

Some people CAN learn.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2011)

it's kinda fun to spar with the bad guy. some girls like to wrestle boys. you really do try and win but it's all in fun.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2011)

Ban Death Match instead. At least Chill knew he was being an ass.

Death Match is just a Dumb-Ass.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2011)

Little Wing, next time this happens, shoot me a PM or email and I will take care of it for you


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's kinda fun to spar with the bad guy. some girls like to wrestle boys. you really do try and win but it's all in fun.



I DID win.  He he he.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 11, 2011)

lol at the poll options.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> lol at the poll options.



I wish somone would come in and break the tie.  I'm dying to see which one wins.


----------



## turbogoober123 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> put him on your ignore list, problem solved.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist



This answer disappointments me greatly. Seriously Rob, wtf? Dude was harassing a person in her their own fitness thread. Online journals are a way to stay motivated through positive encouragement from out fitness community we have going here. There is no place for trolling there. 

I'm a brutal jerk, too. But I save that shit for the general interest threads.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 11, 2011)

^ + 1


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This answer disappointments me greatly. Seriously Rob, wtf? Dude was harassing a person in her their own fitness thread. Online journals are a way to stay motivated through positive encouragement from out fitness community we have going here. There is no place for trolling there.
> 
> I'm a brutal jerk, too. But I save that shit for the general interest threads.



Sorry Rob, as much as it pains me to do so, I have to agree with KelJu.  You run a great site here but, dumbasses could easily ruin it.  Look what happened a few years ago when foremanrules was allowed to run wild.  Place hasn't been the same since.  Open Chat or Anything Goes?  Yeah, knock yourself out.  But letting douchebags go in and harrass someone in their own journal will drive people away.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This answer disappointments me greatly. Seriously Rob, wtf? Dude was harassing a person in her their own fitness thread. Online journals are a way to stay motivated through positive encouragement from out fitness community we have going here. There is no place for trolling there.
> 
> I'm a brutal jerk, too. But I save that shit for the general interest threads.



This shit right here. If there is one forum here that's sacred, it's the Journals. The user's there posting because they want support. Anyone talking shit there should get an instant 3-day ban, if not a perma-ban.


----------



## Chill (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I DID win. He he he.


 
Unbelievable.


Anyway at least this place is better than BB.com.

I can't go 48 hrs without getting suspended over there.

Didn't realize stuffed-shirt, priss pants were running that dump.

Fucking tired of it, they don't even have an Anything Goes kind of section.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> Anyway at least this place is better than BB.com.
> ...



fat ugly nerd


----------



## Chill (Apr 12, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> fat ugly nerd


 
Hey pussycat.

I know a feline that wants to fight you.









*RING THE BELL.*


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> Hey pussycat.
> 
> I know a feline that wants to fight you.
> 
> ...



You taught him, alright...


----------



## Chill (Apr 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You taught him, alright...


 
And someone should teach you to think before you post.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> And someone should teach you to think before you post.



What are you? Five years old?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> Hey pussycat.
> 
> I know a feline that wants to fight you.
> 
> ...



Reeoooowww....Rrrrreeeowwrrg.... SSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 12, 2011)

Neg Chill daily.  I do.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep I'm waiting for my rep gun to reload


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2011)

in real life or online people want to hang out someplace they feel comfortable and can have fun or learn. we deal with assholes at work etc and don't want to in our leisure time. it will drive people away. 

i am really proud of the people joining the contest and daring to post their before photos. i think it is detestable to allow people to go in their journals and be anything less than supportive. having a ton of members and no concern for how they behave, how they treat each other, or what atmosphere they create is not wise.


----------



## Chill (Apr 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What are you? Five years old?


 
What are you? A Moron?


Nevermind, don't answer that rhetorical question.



Big Pimpin said:


> Neg Chill daily. I do.


 
And your life gets more meaningless because of it.

Keep up the good work, little insect.


----------



## Chill (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^^^

Anybody know what the hell that thing is suppose to be?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Anybody know what the hell that thing is suppose to be?



It's called a "woman." You know, the thing that usually laughs at you. 

It's obviously what you and your boyfriend never touch. You're so gay that the sight of women confuses you. 

I'm sure you family is proud.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's called a "woman." You know, the thing that usually laughs at you.



TOTAL OWNAGE


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Anybody know what the hell that thing is suppose to be?



it's a picture of a woman who has more balls than you. i dare to post my pics. if you want to know just how much i give a rats ass what you think of my pics wait till tomorrow when i post my fat pics. going to buy a paper now. post your pics you pissy little bitch. 


yea, didn't think so. maybe you can steal some more melrose place actors and claim one is you.


----------



## Hench (Apr 12, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Reeoooowww....Rrrrreeeowwrrg.... SSSSSSSSSSSSSS!



I negged you by mistake trying to get that chilli cunt, ill make it up when I can. 

Too many


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> in real life or online people want to hang out someplace they feel comfortable and can have fun or learn. we deal with assholes at work etc and don't want to in our leisure time. it will drive people away.
> 
> i am really proud of the people joining the contest and daring to post their before photos. i think it is detestable to allow people to go in their journals and be anything less than supportive. having a ton of members and no concern for how they behave, how they treat each other, or what atmosphere they create is not wise.


Let's have a look at your tits, toots.



Chill said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Anybody know what the hell that thing is suppose to be?


lol


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2011)

this is the second time i told him staying online kinda shows he has nothing better to do, like fucking that chick, n he got right offline.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is the second time i told him staying online kinda shows he has nothing better to do, like fucking that chick, n he got right offline.


 
He just can't take the verbal ass raping from a woman.  Your posts made me lol all day, BTW


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's a picture of a woman who has more balls than you. i dare to post my pics. if you want to know just how much i give a rats ass what you think of my pics wait till tomorrow when i post my fat pics. going to buy a paper now. post your pics you pissy little bitch.
> 
> 
> yea, didn't think so. maybe you can steal some more melrose place actors and claim one is you.



In case you didn't know you rock!


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's a picture of a woman who has more balls than you. i dare to post my pics. if you want to know just how much i give a rats ass what you think of my pics wait till tomorrow when i post my fat pics. going to buy a paper now. post your pics you pissy little bitch.
> 
> 
> yea, didn't think so. maybe you can steal some more melrose place actors and claim one is you.


  Good luck sweetheart, you know i got your back !   Chill want to play with me ??


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 12, 2011)

Chill said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Anybody know what the hell that thing is suppose to be?


 
Thats my freind fucknuts, you fucking slug, why dont you pick on me faggot ??  You like insulting ladies, pretty low asshole .


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> In case you didn't know you rock!





Retlaw said:


> Good luck sweetheart, you know i got your back !   Chill want to play with me ??





Retlaw said:


> Thats my freind fucknuts, you fucking slug, why dont you pick on me faggot ??  You like insulting ladies, pretty low asshole .


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Good luck sweetheart, you know i got your back !   Chill want to play with me ??


You're severely outclassed by Chill. Do yourself a favor and fuck off.


Retlaw said:


> Thats my freind fucknuts, you fucking slug, why dont you pick on me faggot ??  You like insulting ladies, pretty low asshole .


What the fuck are you gonna do, dumb yank?


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i am really proud of the people joining the contest and daring to post their before photos.
> .



What i find trully detestable, as you put it, is that these fatties are only motivated by money and prizes. how fucking retarded imo.

It really is sad. Looking good and being healthy isnt motivation enough i guess. 

But a free coupon for some gears and a golden corral voucher and watch all the freeloading fatties come out of the woodwork.

The best part is, not all will win, many will fail and the yuks from all the before pics will make for humorous slander and humiliation for many months to come.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

One thing I learned over my years on this website is that.. you never fuck with Little_Wings..


----------



## Robalo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hummm, so, Aries1 is a Chill clone? Or just another dumb ass?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2011)

Well maybe if Kathy showed us those bombs she wouldn't be harassed.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Hummm, so, Aries1 is a Chill clone? Or just another dumb ass?


Please take your avi down, fatass.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

All you motherfuckers are gonna pay, You are the ones who are the ball-lickers. We're gonna fuck your mothers while you watch and cry like little bitches. Once we get to Hollywood and find those Miramax fucks who are making that movie, we're gonna make 'em eat our shit, then shit out our shit, then eat their shit which is made up of our shit that we made 'em eat. Then you're all fucking next.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 13, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Good luck sweetheart, you know *i got your back* ! Chill want to play with me ??


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Damn! She is smokin' hot!!!! Who is she?


 
Don't know but I totally agree!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys must be drunk.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Please take your avi down, fatass.



Fat comes and goes but a dumb ass will always be a dumb ass. That's just the way it is


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's called a "woman." You know, the thing that usually laughs at you.
> 
> It's obviously what you and your boyfriend never touch. You're so gay that the sight of women confuses you.
> 
> I'm sure you family is proud.


 
Your definition of "woman" is pretty detestable.

Certainly doesn't take much to get your jizzes going in your panties.

My family knows I'm the man when it comes to the ladies.





HialeahChico305 said:


> TOTAL OWNAGE


 
Yep, Ownage of her abilities to send me to *Snoresville*.



Little Wing said:


> it's a picture of a woman who has more balls than you. i dare to post my pics. if you want to know just how much i give a rats ass what you think of my pics wait till tomorrow when i post my fat pics. going to buy a paper now. post your pics you pissy little bitch.


 
My pic is in my profile too.



Hench said:


> I negged you by mistake trying to get that chilli cunt, ill make it up when I can.
> 
> Too many


 
Blaming your mental inferiority on weed is beyond hilarious.



CellarDoor said:


> He just can't take the verbal ass raping from a woman.


 
Woman, your hallucination are ridiculous.

No wonder you fit in so well here.



Retlaw said:


> Thats my freind fucknuts, you fucking slug, why dont you pick on me faggot ?? You like insulting ladies, pretty low asshole .


 
Your friend huh? 

I laugh at one of your many mistakes.



DiGiTaL said:


> One thing I learned over my years on this website is that.. you never fuck with Little_Wings..


 
*FUCK LITTLE WORM.*



Robalo said:


> Hummm, so, Aries1 is a Chill clone? Or just another dumb ass?


 
Incidently dumbass is word one.

It must suck that you have the mind and body of a buffalo.



sprayherup said:


> You guys must be drunk.


 
Not even booze can obstruct someone's vision that much.

Or make them that stupid. So alcohol can not be the answer.



Robalo said:


> Fat comes and goes but a dumb ass will always be a dumb ass. That's just the way it is


 
Actually a dumb person can be educated if they were committed to being taught.

But I'm noticing that with your gene pool, there's an exception to everything.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

Dammit I just went to neg Dickhead and I forgot to dis agree MY bad!

Sorry LW


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> My family knows I'm the man when it comes to the ladies.



You're the "man" in your gay lovefest? So that means your the pitcher. 

Ewww...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Dammit I just went to neg Dickhead and I forgot to dis agree MY bad!
> 
> Sorry LW



Don't sweat it. I put that fucker in rotation. Every 10 reps, he gets negged.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> Your definition of "woman" is pretty detestable.
> 
> Certainly doesn't take much to get your jizzes going in your panties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robalo (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> It must suck that you have the mind and body of a buffalo.



So, your mamma has been lying to me all this time? Well, the mind, that is. Because she loves the buffalo body a lot.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:
			
		

> jagbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Chill you started with everyone on this forum with your negative hateful responses. 
Most of us here want to have a good time, learn some stuff, and help other. 

you want to post bullshit all over this forum. 

post somewhere else besides anything goes type forums and see if the mods put up wiith you Bullshit. 


BTW I like "portly" sounds sofisticated. Pinhead = Sharp 

thanks for the compliment!

you can call names and hide behind the internet. Post you pics. Man up of GTFO 

it takes a real man to be a man!


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Chill you started with everyone on this forum with your negative hateful responses.
> Most of us here want to have a good time, learn some stuff, and help other.
> 
> you want to post bullshit all over this forum.
> ...


 
You hurt my feelings with your inane misunderstandings.

OK my feelings aren't hurt, but I am frustrated by your idiocy.

All I can do is be honest, and that's all I ever do here.

Being negative is brown-nosing and sugarcoating everything.

I hate the wussification and fraudulence the internet has become.




jagbender said:


> BTW I like "portly" sounds sofisticated. Pinhead = Sharp
> 
> thanks for the compliment!


 
Portly means fat pig, and you're as dull as an unsharpened knife.

You know little to nothing about manhood, so don't advise me on it.

And I said my pic is in my profile, shit-for-brains.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

THAT ISN'T YOUR PIC


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> THAT ISN'T YOUR PIC


 
Who cares what you think?

Jealous because your physique will never amount to mine.

Which I achieved all natural by the way. You Cum-catcher.


----------



## CG (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> Who cares what you think?
> 
> Jealous because your physique will never amount to mine.
> 
> Which I achieved all natural by the way. You Cum-catcher.



prove it or GTFO. lets not have me prove you wrong, countless times, all over again.

unless youre up for it...


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

chill said:


> who cares what i think?
> 
> I'm jealous because my physique will never amount anything.
> 
> I am a natural cum-catcher.


 

OK Chill you win


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2011)

dear god, i can't read his stupid snotty little kid "waaaaa waaaaa" shit anymore. chill on ignore. 

chill,
we know that pics isn't you. we know that's not your girlfriend. we know aries 1 is your tranny lover. sorry i am not responding to any of your verbal diarrhea anymore but i do not see you as worth even one more minute of my time. you have ceased to be even minutely amusing. ahhhh, the ignore button  citronella for the interwebs.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> What i find trully detestable, as you put it, is that these fatties are only motivated by money and prizes. how fucking retarded imo.
> 
> It really is sad. Looking good and being healthy isnt motivation enough i guess.
> 
> ...




do you seriously think all the people joining think they are going to win? or that we wouldn't do it if there were no prizes just a spirited contest? maybe you just don't understand the spirit of a friendly competition, mutual support in a quest for self improvement or the fact we will all be winners if we improve our bodies and health. maybe you are just being pissy because you know YOU don't stand even a chance of doing what someone else has the heart to try. you really think a 50 year old woman wants some gears?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You're the "man" in your gay lovefest? So that means your the pitcher.
> 
> Ewww...



No, he's the catcher.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Fat comes and goes but a dumb ass will always be a dumb ass. That's just the way it is


So you'll always be a fat, dumb ass?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> dear god, i can't read his stupid snotty little kid "waaaaa waaaaa" shit anymore. chill on ignore.
> 
> chill,
> we know that pics isn't you. we know that's not your girlfriend. _*we know aries 1 is your tranny love*_r. sorry i am not responding to any of your verbal diarrhea anymore but i do not see you as worth even one more minute of my time. you have ceased to be even minutely amusing. ahhhh, the ignore button  citronella for the interwebs.


The fact that he constantly piss you off makes me a tranny? Your logic is impeccable.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Just did my daily negging of chill.  He's not even worth a capital letter.  

My comment to him was "You're a pillow biter who loves the cock."


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Just did my daily negging of chill.  He's not even worth a capital letter.
> 
> My comment to him was "You're a pillow biter who loves the cock."


How original...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> How original...



You hear that often, then?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> How original...





Zaphod said:


> You hear that often, then?



Ladies. You're both pretty.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Ladies. You're both pretty.



I know.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You hear that often, then?


That's what you derived from my comment? Ok...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Ladies. You're both pretty.


Are you gay?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Are you gay?



Cruising for a piece of ass?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Cruising for a piece of ass?


Is your daughter available?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is your daughter available?



Why would you be interested in her?  You're gay.  Remember?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Are you gay?



Yup. I take it in the ass daily. Nothin' better. You ever had your shit pushed in? You should try it sometime.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Why would you be interested in her?  You're gay.  Remember?


Again with the comprehension issues. Only queers can't understand.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yup. _*I take it in the ass daily. Nothin' better*_. You ever had your shit pushed in? You should try it sometime.


Yet you seem bitter.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yet you seem bitter.




Sure, that too.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Again with the comprehension issues. Only queers can't understand.



Which is why you're not understanding you're only making yourself out to be gay.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Which is why you're not understanding you're only making yourself out to be gay.


What would you do for a dollar?


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yup. I take it in the ass daily. Nothin' better. You ever had your shit pushed in? You should try it sometime.


 
Nice to see you actually confirm that you're FULL OF SHIT.

So how often has a tattered, fragile little cunt like you been gang raped?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What would you do for a dollar?



Not nearly as much as you, apparently.


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Just did my daily negging of chill. He's not even worth a capital letter.
> 
> My comment to him was "I'm a cock biter who loves to suck out at least 100 ounces worth of cum".


 

OK.

Well be sure to pace yourself, you don't want to become anymore obese.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2011)

funny how i said chill was on ignore and aries 1 made 15 comments. i can't see them either. 

i gather from chill saying he has been repeatedly banned from some other site, he is used to making multiple accounts in order to hang around where he's not wanted. you'd think such a buff stud with such a killer babe gf would have better things to do huh? apparently not.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Chill said:


> Nice to see you actually confirm that you're FULL OF SHIT.
> 
> So how often has a tattered, fragile little cunt like you been gang raped?



I don't feed trolls, sorry.

You're interest in someone's sex life on an internet forum shows how pathetic you really are though...


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're severely outclassed by Chill. Do yourself a favor and fuck off.
> What the fuck are you gonna do, dumb yank?



Heres what Im going to do fuckhead if we ever meet, Im going to bust your fucking nose and knock your teeth out of your big mouth jerkoff. Then for laughs Im going to let my gay friend Captn ass rape you !


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Heres what Im going to do fuckhead if we ever meet, Im going to bust your fucking nose and knock your teeth out of your big mouth jerkoff. Then for laughs Im going to let my gay friend Captn ass rape you !


No you wouldn't. If we do ever meet I'll video it for everyone here to see. Let's see how tough you really are, faggot.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice to read IM again after a few months in Colombia, as entertaining as every.  But I am surprised that Little Wing is responding to unworthies, so desperate for attention, they seek elevation by goading her into a response.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What would you do for a dollar?



I would fuck your mamma


----------



## CG (Apr 14, 2011)

Kingsmokalot said:


> just a quick question what did chilli do so i know to stay away i dont want to get banned...LOL.....



He redefined the following words through his words\actions here:
List of words (in no particular order)
Troll
Douche bag
Misogynist
Narcissist
And ..
Sociopath

Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## Chill (Apr 14, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> He redefined the following words through his words\actions here:
> List of words (in no particular order)
> Troll
> Douche bag
> ...


 

You are indeed ONE STUPID SON OF A BITCH.


I do not hate women, I told you and showed you, I have a girlfriend.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> Nice to read IM again after a few months in Colombia, as entertaining as every.  But I am surprised that Little Wing is responding to unworthies, so desperate for attention, they seek elevation by goading her into a response.




it was fun to mess with him for a little while it seemed like maybe he was just having fun but i think, unfortunately, the stuff he is spewing isn't just for shits n giggles it is his _entire_ personality. it kinda creeps me out that someone gets enough out of what he is doing to keep doing it so long. he's not just having fun he has serious issues. i bet if he is banned he will try to come back and will be absolutely  _unable_ to not fall into this same pattern. this guy has one dimension.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone notice you can't neg chill anymore?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 14, 2011)

He will be back!!!!!! more pissed and vicious


----------



## CG (Apr 14, 2011)

Chill said:


> You are indeed ONE STUPID SON OF A BITCH.
> 
> 
> I do not hate women, I told you and showed you, I have a girlfriend.



ok, the misogynist comment is debatable. so is your girlfriend.

I'm glad to see you agreed with my other points though 

edit: its entirely possible to hate women and still sleep with/interact with/date them. You _do _realize that,_ don't you?_


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

if i had a place i was trying to conduct business i really don't think  it would be in my best interest to let some guy hang out there who spent  95% of his time punching or pissing on my customers. just seems to be  common sense. and when i go to shop someplace i'm not going to spend  much time in a place where some jackass is running around being rude to  everyone. i'd wonder why the management hadn't called security.
this is a business, it is Prince's livelihood, and a little shit slinging monkey annoying the patrons is going to drive people away. 

chill has been banned. 

everybody say it... "chill who?"

maybe other members with chill's propensity for douchebaggery should take notes.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 14, 2011)

it is good that he is banned but i dot think he is going to take a lesson, he will change is IP come back here and be a bigger asshole, he mentioned before that he was banned from BB.com and couple of other boards...


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> No you wouldn't. If we do ever meet I'll video it for everyone here to see. Let's see how tough you really are, faggot.




Yes I will, and the video recorder will also get shoved up your ass !


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm wondering is Chill's ip is blocked if Aries1 can still post


----------



## jagbender (Apr 14, 2011)

Good question?


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> I'm wondering is Chill's ip is blocked if Aries1 can still post


 
Have we heard of proxies yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Have we heard of proxies yet?



yes. i think if he comes back, or is here, he does not have enough self control to not reveal himself.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Yes I will, and the video recorder will also get shoved up your ass !


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Heres what Im going to do fuckhead if we ever meet, Im going to bust your fucking nose and knock your teeth out of your big mouth jerkoff. Then for laughs Im going to let my gay friend Captn ass rape you !


 
Im not gay, chill is gay for letting me fuck him in the arse. What a fag


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Yes I will, and the video recorder will also get shoved up your ass !


Just as I thought. Fuck off, New Jersey swine.



Little Wing said:


> I'm wondering is Chill's ip is blocked if Aries1 can still post


No. Check my ip or just ask HeavyIron, Curt James or GFR who I am. Detective work is not your thing, I see.



jagbender said:


> Good question?


Really? Was it a good question? Fuck you are stupid.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

you're not as bad as Chill was. don't tell anyone i said that.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you're not as bad as Chill was. don't tell anyone i said that.


I'll tell you a little something about Chill. He has been destroyed on another board that I frequent, but here, he is one of the best you guys have. He's been successful in running nearly all of the "Anything Goes" posters around on a leash. I would be lying if I said I wasn't proud of him.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you find it weird that that is the best way he can think of to spend his time tho? it's like a kid that poops in his pants for fun...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> don't you find it weird that that is the best way he can think of to spend his time tho? it's like a kid that poops in his pants for fun...


Well this is IM's pit. This is where his type of foolishness belongs. Getting upset with him only serves to fuel his fire(and make me laugh).


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2011)

he would have been ok if he didn't shit outside the toilet.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> he would have been ok if he didn't shit outside the toilet.


True. Trolling others areas when you have a pit of sorts never made sense to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'll tell you a little something about Chill. He has been destroyed on another board that I frequent, but here, he is one of the best you guys have. He's been successful in running nearly all of the "Anything Goes" posters around on a leash. I would be lying if I said I wasn't proud of him.


 
on a leash? hardly


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1  is as big a waste of sperm as chill is. A two boy circle jerk if you will.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'll tell you a little something about Chill. He has been destroyed on another board that I frequent, but here, he is one of the best you guys have. He's been successful in running nearly all of the "Anything Goes" posters around on a leash. I would be lying if I said I wasn't proud of him.


Coming up for air, Aries1 gasps mightly and shouts "Thank Gawd for Chill's balls!"Two more breaths and he lunges his semen encrusted head back between chill's thighs and plunges the twin tinies back into his oral oriface. There's still room for Aries' tongue to slip out from behind and venture to the brown lagoon. The swamp is septic, the air between the cheeks acrid, but Aries' tongue bravely marches forth and strikes it rich. (Feces is still a currency Turdania right)?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Coming up for air, Aries1 gasps mightly and shouts "Thank Gawd for Chill's balls!"Two more breaths and he lunges his semen encrusted head back between chill's thighs and plunges the twin tinies back into his oral oriface. There's still room for Aries' tongue to slip out from behind and venture to the brown lagoon. The swamp is septic, the air between the cheeks acrid, but Aries' tongue bravely marches forth and strikes it rich. (Feces is still a currency Turdania right)?



 

Funny stuff, but


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Coming up for air, Aries1 gasps mightly and shouts "Thank Gawd for Chill's balls!"Two more breaths and he lunges his semen encrusted head back between chill's thighs and plunges the twin tinies back into his oral oriface. There's still room for Aries' tongue to slip out from behind and venture to the brown lagoon. The swamp is septic, the air between the cheeks acrid, but Aries' tongue bravely marches forth and strikes it rich. (Feces is still a currency Turdania right)?


You've spent too much time in your mother's romance novels. 

p.s. you're disgusting.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> on a leash? hardly



I thought you were into that kinda thing.  




......  damn.  I thought there was at least one BDSM smilie.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> on a leash? hardly


Your version of a pit has been handled by an amateur. 



REDDOG309 said:


> Aries1  is as big a waste of sperm as chill is. A two boy circle jerk if you will.


Your grammar is atrocious. Did you complete high school?


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your grammar is atrocious. Did you complete high school?



Actually he's grammatically correct except for a hyphen between "two" and "boy."  A comma here: "two-boy circle jerk, if you will."  would be a plus but if you're a grammarian you know that rules for commas are basically non-existent.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Actually he's grammatically correct except for a hyphen between "two" and "boy."  A comma here: "two-boy circle jerk, if you will."  would be a plus but if you're a grammarian you know that rules for commas are basically non-existent.


Ending a sentence with "is", is also avoidable.

Additionally, I prefer not to consider punctuation as "grammar".


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2011)

*Final Score:*

Little Wing: 1
Chill: 0​


----------



## vortrit (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ending a sentence with "is", is also avoidable.
> 
> Additionally, I prefer not to consider punctuation as "grammar".


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Coming up for air, Aries1 gasps mightly and shouts "Thank Gawd for Chill's balls!"Two more breaths and he lunges his semen encrusted head back between chill's thighs and plunges the twin tinies back into his oral oriface. There's still room for Aries' tongue to slip out from behind and venture to the brown lagoon. The swamp is septic, the air between the cheeks acrid, but Aries' tongue bravely marches forth and strikes it rich. (Feces is still a currency Turdania right)?


 
quite a talent there champ!



Kathybird said:


> I thought you were into that kinda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
only in certain situations involving certain females or barnyard animals 



Aries1 said:


> Your version of a pit has been handled by an amateur.
> 
> Your grammar is atrocious. Did you complete high school?


 
a preferred atribute, not critical to posting here 

btw is Aries the same arsehole as Chill? remind me to check the IP and post up the home address


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your version of a pit has been handled by an amateur.
> 
> Your grammar is atrocious. Did you complete high school?



Your love of man meat is atrocious. And I belive you are just a plain old jerk-off. Thats what I belive you is.


----------



## JR. (Apr 15, 2011)

Talk shit get HIT per. VIGILANTES mc. club


----------



## JR. (Apr 15, 2011)

Ughh I guess this is anything-goes? my Bad


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> a preferred atribute, not critical to posting here
> 
> _*btw is Aries the same arsehole as Chill? remind me to check the IP and post up the home address*_


You're a bit slow, huh? BTW, attribute has two t's. 



REDDOG309 said:


> Your love of man meat is atrocious. And I belive you are just a plain old jerk-off. Thats what I belive you is.


Idiot. Is that what you "belive". fuck off...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're a bit slow, huh? BTW, attribute has two t's.
> 
> Idiot. Is that what you "belive". fuck off...


 
like I pay attention to every attention seeking kiddy fiddler that graces these halls


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your love of man meat is atrocious. And I belive you are just a plain old jerk-off. Thats what I belive you is.




Lol. I kinda pegged him for a man meat lover myself, and Im betting the farm, this terd is unjerked as they come, and pale !


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Lol. I kinda pegged him for a man meat lover myself, and Im betting the farm, this terd is unjerked as they come, and pale !


 
yes, palid and unjerked. No doubt a jew


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2011)

At least RelLAW is a little tan. That may be all he's got going for him, but it's something


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> like I pay attention to every attention seeking kiddy fiddler that graces these halls


You're a mod. My comment wasn't pointed toward you. Don't be so sensitive.



Retlaw said:


> Lol. I kinda pegged him for a man meat lover myself, and Im betting the farm, this terd is unjerked as they come, and pale !


Ignorant Jersey scum.


----------



## Shooters (Apr 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> like I pay attention to every attention seeking kiddy fiddler that graces these halls


 
Why? Are you looking for qualities that would make a good e-friend for you?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2011)

Shooters said:


> Why? Are you looking for qualities that would make a good e-friend for you?



why are you back?


----------



## Shooters (Apr 16, 2011)

And you are? Who exactly? I'm NEW here.


----------

